# EN: each + singular / plural ?



## in-need

Hi there,

I don't know whether "each of us" is followed by "becomes" or "become."

I need some help!

Thanks a million to all of you )

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## SteveD

Becomes.

"Each (one) of us becomes.."


----------



## SwissPete

Je dirais _each of us *becomes*_..., comme en français _chacun de nous *devient*_...


----------



## franc 91

Je confirme - each one of us becomes.....


----------



## Thomas1

It changes when _each_ follows a subject which is plural, for instance:
_They each have their own car. _


----------



## fafabzh

Hello,
Did we say : Each person eat or Each person eat*s*?
Thanks


----------



## reganse

Each person eats.


----------



## Spira

Of course EATS.
Fafabzh, no need even to get confused, EACH is singular, isn't it? EACH really means EACH ONE, so the verb will always be 3rd pers singular.
As opposed to All the people eat, because ALL is plural.


----------



## fafabzh

Hello,
I would known if my sentence is correct :
Thus for each cell of the slide ....
Do we write 'each cells'?


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme en français, il faut un singulier: _each cell…_


----------



## drdoug

each cell (it suggests each individual cell on its own & thus is singular)
one cell
all cells
some cells
two cells
the cell (referring to one cell)
the cells (referring to more than one cell)


----------



## Rahokujin

Bonjour, je ne comprends pas toujours comment utiliser "its/theirs" ou si l'on peut utiliser les 2 dans un cas comme le suivant: Each feasible solution will be analyzed, weighing its/their respective strengths and weaknesses.

Merci de m'éclairer


----------



## SwissPete

*Each *is singular, so *its *is what you want to use here.

Conversely: *All  *feasible solutions will be analyzed, weighing *their *respective strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme _each_ est toujours suivi d'un nom singulier (ici : _solution_), le verbe ainsi que les adjectifs (qualificatifs ou possessifs) qui s'y rattachent sont donc également au singulier.

P.S.: Au pluriel, l'adjectif possessif ne prend jamais de _s_ en anglais. On écrit donc _their_ (= _leur, leurs_) et non pas _theirs_ qui est le pronom possessif (= _*le* leur, *les* leurs_).


----------



## OLN

Il n'y a pas de difficulté dans ce cas, mais la question de l'adj. possessif se pose lorsqu'il s'agit de personnes.

each / every / his - her / their et toute la liste de fils ici
EN: ses tâches - gender neutral possessive


----------

